# Do you "Flush and forget"... it must end



## kwillia

Experts call for end of flushing toilets on World Toilet Day | News.com.au Top stories | News.com.au

AS the world celebrates World Toilet Day today, sanitation experts have called for the end of the flushing dunny to save water and provide fertilizer for crops. 

Leading health advocates have called for the use of "dry" toilets which separate urine from faeces and remove the need to flush. 

Speaking at the recent World Toilet Summit in Macau, World Toilet Organisation founder Jack Sims said the concept of the flushing toilet was unsustainable. 

Mr Sims said a culture where people flushed their loos but disregarded the thousands of litres of wasted drinking water each year was one of sanitation's greatest challenges. 

"This 'flush and forget' attitude creates a new problem which we have to revisit," he said.


----------



## vraiblonde

The World Toilet Summit.

Yeah.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> The World Toilet Summit.
> 
> Yeah.



Happy Toilet Day!


----------



## Toxick

kwillia said:


> Speaking at the recent World Toilet Summit in *Macau*, World Toilet Organisation founder Jack Sims said the concept of the flushing toilet was unsustainable.





ACK!

Didn't someone deem this a racist term last year or the year before!?!?


----------



## HeadCase

What's wrong with letting the yellow mellow and flushin down the brown?

I already know what my corn looks like; I don't want to see yours!


----------



## jetmonkey

I pee outside.


----------



## toppick08

jetmonkey said:


> I pee outside.


----------



## kwillia

jetmonkey said:


> I pee outside.


He does... in cursive... I've read the short, yellow blurbs on the front lawn of his old townhouse...


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> He does... in cursive... I've read the short, yellow blurbs on the front lawn of his old townhouse...



Short? That's not very nice of you to out him like that.


----------



## bcp

everything gets flushed.
 nothing worse than sitting down, dropping a big loaf and having the splashback up your butthole consist of the last persons pee.

 or,, am I sharing too much?


----------



## HeadCase

bcp said:


> everything gets flushed.
> nothing worse than sitting down, dropping a big loaf and having the splashback up your butthole consist of the last persons pee.
> 
> or,, am I sharing too much?



Guess it depends on what your into


----------



## Cowgirl

Has anyone used one of those composting toilets?  I've used them a few times.  Kinda creepy...I was scared something would come up and get me.


----------



## itsbob

Cowgirl said:


> Has anyone used one of those composting toilets?  I've used them a few times.  Kinda creepy...I was scared something would come up and get me.



We used to call them outhouses.


----------



## Cowgirl

itsbob said:


> We used to call them outhouses.



  They're different.


----------



## itsbob

Cowgirl said:


> They're different.



How so?

You take a dump.. 6 months later you empty said dumper, you age it, and use it as fertilizer.

How does the new one work?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I always...*

...said 'environmentalists' were anal retentive, but this is a bit much. Maybe they're just simply 'mentalists'?


----------



## HeadCase

Larry Gude said:


> ...said 'environmentalists' were anal retentive, but this is a bit much. Maybe they're just simply 'mentalists'?



Not all of us are extreme.  I personally grew up with a well and septic system that we needed to think about how much water we used (especially during dry months) and what we flushed including detergents and this was back in the 70s.

It has nothing to do with being a "mentalist".  Environmentalists come in all forms; from those who recycle to those that don't litter and those who use solar energy...none of these are "mental".

I'm very sorry if you think I'm "mental" because I do or don't flush my toilet but I think those who WASTE our earths natural resources are mental.

You're welcome to correct me if I mis-understood you, but please don't categorize me.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



HeadCase said:


> Not all of us are extreme.  I personally grew up with a well and septic system that we needed to think about how much water we used (especially during dry months) and what we flushed including detergents and this was back in the 70s.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a "mentalist".  Environmentalists come in all forms; from those who recycle to those that don't litter and those who use solar energy...none of these are "mental".
> 
> I'm very sorry if you think I'm "mental" because I do or don't flush my toilet but I think those who WASTE our earths natural resources are mental.
> 
> You're welcome to correct me if I mis-understood you, but please don't categorize me.



...if you are not ideologically associated with people who want to eliminate water in sanitary practice, then, please, accept my apology. I didn't mean you.


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



HeadCase said:


> I'm very sorry if you think I'm "mental" because I do or don't flush my toilet but I think those who WASTE our earths natural resources are mental.
> 
> You're welcome to correct me if I mis-understood you, but please don't categorize me.



...you can't waste water. It is a renewable. Evaporation, clouds, rain, all that.


----------



## HeadCase

Larry Gude said:


> ...if you are not ideologically associated with people who want to eliminate water in sanitary practice, then, please, accept my apology. I didn't mean you.



Apology accepted...



And yes you can waste water i.e., brushing teeth, long showers, toilets that arent working properly etc...

Again, this isn't meant to ridicule or categorize anyone.  It's simply to draw awareness how changing your routine (just a little bit) can help.  Imagine if no-one cared how long they let the water run or what trash belonged in what dumpster and just threw it all in one heaping pile at the dump for the "environment" to destroy.



OMG it makes me MENTAL....

JK

Thanks Larry for the  and backatcha!


----------



## Cowgirl

itsbob said:


> How so?
> 
> You take a dump.. 6 months later you empty said dumper, you age it, and use it as fertilizer.
> 
> How does the new one work?



Well, the first one I used was on the second floor of a building.   You go potty and put a handful of shavings down the pipe.  I guess it composts (builds heat and kills germs) and every year they cleaned it out and used it as fertilizer.  So, I guess it works the same way as an outhouse (I've never had to use an outhouse)...but I know I've never seen an outhouse in a building on the second floor.  :shrug:


----------



## MMDad

HeadCase said:


> And yes you can waste water i.e., brushing teeth, long showers, toilets that arent working properly etc...
> 
> Imagine if no-one cared how long they let the water run



Please clear something up. I fully understand how using too much water is an environmental problem in places like Arizona. But I have yet to hear a logical explanation from anyone here for their belief that water use is an environmental issue. What is your logic on this?


----------



## HeadCase

MMDad said:


> Please clear something up. I fully understand how using too much water is an environmental problem in places like Arizona. But I have yet to hear a logical explanation from anyone here for their belief that water use is an environmental issue. What is your logic on this?



Is this an honest question or are you F'n with me?  

For a first grade explanation read a few posts back (about well water).  If you still feel the need to waste water for whatever reason then go ahead.  I must ask you tho; why do you feel its ok to waste water?

Its just an adult civilized question; don't get  over it.

TY


----------



## MMDad

HeadCase said:


> Is this an honest question or are you F'n with me?
> 
> For a first grade explanation read a few posts back (about well water).  If you still feel the need to waste water for whatever reason then go ahead.  I must ask you tho; why do you feel its ok to waste water?
> 
> Its just an adult civilized question; don't get  over it.
> 
> TY



There is nothing in any post in this thread about an environmental reason to conserve water. Do you have an actual environmental reason?

I understand not wanting to run your well dry, or not wanting to overload your septic, but those are economic reasons.

Also, why did you get offended when Larry called you mental? Isn't that kind of what a head case is?


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



HeadCase said:


> Is this an honest question or are you F'n with me?
> 
> For a first grade explanation read a few posts back (about well water).  If you still feel the need to waste water for whatever reason then go ahead.  I must ask you tho; why do you feel its ok to waste water?
> 
> Its just an adult civilized question; don't get  over it.
> 
> TY



...you can't 'waste' water. It goes back into the environment; evaporation, condensation. You can get ahead of the cycle, but you can't waste it. It's a fast cycle. 

There is no intellectual reason to leave the sink run, but using water to flush away human waste is a perfectly reasonable way to deal with the waste. The waste goes off to to be part of a much slower cycle. The water will be back real soon.


----------



## virgovictoria

And, this whole waste-water-treatment cycle (as in circular) put us ahead of those pesky days of the past, which included the outhoused, smelly mellow left behinds and the e.coli breeding grounds in our facilities. 

You "lay waste", you flush, you wash your hands - that too being first grade mentality.  We have come a long way, I certainly do not plan on going backwards!


----------



## Larry Gude

*...*



virgovictoria said:


> And, this whole waste-water-treatment cycle (as in circular) put us ahead of those pesky outhoused, smelly mellow and the potential for e.coli in our facilities.
> 
> You "lay waste", you flush, you wash your hands - that too being first grade mentality.  We have come a long way, *I certainly do not plan on going backwards! *



...oh thank God! If you did, then we'd have to take every toilet in the world and turn it around.


----------



## virgovictoria

Larry Gude said:


> ...oh thank God! If you did, then we'd have to take every toilet in the world and turn it around.


----------



## Cowgirl

Larry Gude said:


> ...you can't 'waste' water. It goes back into the environment; evaporation, condensation. You can get ahead of the cycle, but you can't waste it. It's a fast cycle.



Isn't ground water renewable?

Conserving water is a way to prevent getting ahead of the cycle.  Water isn't recharging fast enough in some areas to keep up.  Especially in urban areas, all of the impermeable surfaces prevent water from recharging like it should.  I don't see any reason to not conserve water. :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

*Do you "Flush and forget"*

No, I forget to flush....


----------



## Baja28

Cowgirl said:


> .but I know I've never seen an outhouse in a building on the second floor.  :shrug:


I'm here to help.....


----------



## HeadCase

Did you come into this room just to argue?

I thought it was a way of bringing awareness to the public on how/what we can all do to help the environment not justifying it.

Do you leave the lights on just because you can?

I'm done explaining, you either get it or you don't and I don't feel the need to waste (my) energy anymore.

Go ahead and act wasteful and justify your actions.  It's not unsanitary not to flush considering lgerms etc., around us and using common sense will tell you when it's likewise.

Gosh, get off your high horse.


----------



## LusbyMom

HeadCase said:


> Is this an honest question or are you F'n with me?
> 
> For a first grade explanation read a few posts back (about well water).  If you still feel the need to waste water for whatever reason then go ahead.  I must ask you tho; why do you feel its ok to waste water?
> 
> Its just an adult civilized question; don't get  over it.
> 
> TY



Are you saying it's wasting water to flush a toilet? Or wasting water to brush your teeth? 

Fact is toilets should be flushed after every use. Some uses require a double flush.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:


> ...you can't 'waste' water. It goes back into the environment; evaporation, condensation. You can get ahead of the cycle, but you can't waste it. It's a fast cycle.
> 
> There is no intellectual reason to leave the sink run, but using water to flush away human waste is a perfectly reasonable way to deal with the waste. The waste goes off to to be part of a much slower cycle. The water will be back real soon.



  Every drop of water ever on earth since the begining is still here and been through the cycle a bazillion times.

The water you flush today could end up in a Latte at a Starbucks in New Jersey next year.


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)



			
				HeadCase said:
			
		

> Did you come into this room just to argue?
> 
> I thought it was a way of bringing awareness to the public on how/what we can all do to help the environment not justifying it.
> 
> Do you leave the lights on just because you can?
> 
> I'm done explaining, you either get it or you don't and I don't feel the need to waste (my) energy anymore.
> 
> Go ahead and act wasteful and justify your actions.  It's not unsanitary not to flush considering lgerms etc., around us and using common sense will tell you when it's likewise.
> 
> Gosh, get off your high horse.



So you can't give me a reason why this is an environmental issue. It just is because you say it is. Great.

Most of us pay for our water or for the electricity to pump it. We also pay for sewer service or for upkeep on our septic. Those are all good economic reasons to conserve. But they have nothing to do with the environment.

Larry was right. You are mental.


----------



## Hockey

MMDad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't give me a reason why this is an environmental issue. It just is because you say it is. Great.
> 
> Most of us pay for our water or for the electricity to pump it. We also pay for sewer service or for upkeep on our septic. Those are all good economic reasons to conserve. But they have nothing to do with the environment.
> 
> Larry was right. You are mental.




Bro if you only knew who she really was


----------



## virgovictoria

Hockey said:


> Bro if you only knew who she really was



Ooooh...  Who she be???


----------



## Cowgirl

MMDad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't give me a reason why this is an environmental issue.



I'll give you a reason why it's environmental.  If you waste water and you're on septic, you're going to overload the system which can cause excess nutrient load in the discharge.  If you over-water your lawn, you're causing runoff which carries fertilizer and other pollutants to go down to the waterways.  Oops, that's two reasons.


----------



## MMDad

Cowgirl said:


> I'll give you a reason why it's environmental.  If you waste water and you're on septic, you're going to overload the system which can cause excess nutrient load in the discharge.  If you over-water your lawn, you're causing runoff which carries fertilizer and other pollutants to go down to the waterways.  Oops, that's two reasons.



I understand not overloading a septic system is an environmental issue. But the issue is not using water, it's not overloading your system. If I flush 100 times a day but maintain my septic, there is no impact. If my neighbor flushes once a day into his failed system, there is far more impact.

I also understand the runoff issue. But that is an issue of controlling runoff, not amount. If I use 1000 gallons a day, but none runs off it is not an issue. If my neighbor uses 1 gallon per day, but fertilizes heavily and it all runs off, that is an issue.

I don't want "what if" side effects, I want to know why conserving water itself is an environmental issue.


----------



## Wenchy

I'm worried about the well here running dry.  Pee in the toilet is fine...Poo is not.

I'm conserving the water we have left.

Neighbors can thank me as well  (HAHA___WELL...know how much a new one costs?)


----------



## bcp

Cowgirl said:


> I'll give you a reason why it's environmental. If you waste water and you're on septic, you're going to overload the system which can cause excess nutrient load in the discharge. If you over-water your lawn, you're causing runoff which carries fertilizer and other pollutants to go down to the waterways. Oops, that's two reasons.


not only can it cause excess nutrient load it can also cause solids to build up in the drain field.

 My system at my house was replaced 5 years ago. I oversized everything for the house.
 My house required a 1000 gallon septic tank, I installed a 1500 gallon split tank system.
 My drain field required a 125ft single run down my field, I installed two 100 ft runs.

 That right there is why I got so pissed off when the state pulled that septic users fee to help with the cost of maintaining the city systems.
 Nobody in the state offered to help me out with my 15,000 dollar replacement.


----------



## GWguy

Wenchy said:


> I'm worried about the well here running dry.  Pee in the toilet is fine...Poo is not.
> 
> I'm conserving the water we have left.
> 
> Neighbors can thank me as well  (HAHA___WELL...know how much a new one costs?)



Well.... that's a deep subject....


----------



## Geek

bcp said:


> not only can it cause excess nutrient load it can also cause solids to build up in the drain field.
> 
> My system at my house was replaced 5 years ago. I oversized everything for the house.
> My house required a 1000 gallon septic tank, I installed a 1500 gallon split tank system.
> My drain field required a 125ft single run down my field, I installed two 100 ft runs.
> 
> That right there is why I got so pissed off when the state pulled that septic users fee to help with the cost of maintaining the city systems.
> Nobody in the state offered to help me out with my 15,000 dollar replacement.




Damn. Does the flush at your house sound like a bomb going off?


----------



## bcp

Geek said:


> Damn. Does the flush at your house sound like a bomb going off?


 yes, I have a man toilet too. dumps 38 gallons of water in 2.3 seconds to clear the big blockages.
 has two handles on  it.

the ladies handle that dispenses 1.6 gallons,
 the mans handle for the above mentioned cleansing action.


----------



## Wenchy

GWguy said:


> Well.... that's a deep subject....



Uh-huh...something like that.

How many bathrooms do you have?


----------



## GWguy

Wenchy said:


> Uh-huh...something like that.
> 
> How many bathrooms do you have?



3.  Why?


----------



## Wenchy

GWguy said:


> Well.... that's a deep subject....





GWguy said:


> 3.  Why?



When the well goes I might need to rent a room (with bath)


----------



## GWguy

Wenchy said:


> When the well goes I might need to rent a room (with bath)



Oh.  Ok, we can talk.  3500 sq ft, 4 bedrooms, 3 bath, 2 dens, finished basement, living room, dining room.  Easy to hide in.  I'm cheap.  I mean, the rent would be cheap...

I thought you had a SO? Make him dig a new well.


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:


> Every drop of water ever on earth since the begining is still here and been through the cycle a bazillion times.
> 
> The water you flush today could end up in a Latte at a Starbucks in New Jersey next year.



Or in a nutty tasting cup of coffee in their own house the very next morning.


----------



## HeadCase

This thread went to the crapper quick.  But I guess its like dinner time in my house....can't have dinner w/out someone bringing up poop!


----------



## bohman

Larry Gude said:


> ...you can't 'waste' water. It goes back into the environment; evaporation, condensation. You can get ahead of the cycle, but you can't waste it. It's a fast cycle. . .





Cowgirl said:


> Isn't ground water renewable?
> 
> Conserving water is a way to prevent getting ahead of the cycle.  Water isn't recharging fast enough in some areas to keep up.  Especially in urban areas, all of the impermeable surfaces prevent water from recharging like it should.  I don't see any reason to not conserve water. :shrug:



Larry, while you are correct about water cycling, the problem (as I understand it) is that we aren't just talking about general water availability - we need *drinkable* water.  Most people (at least in urban areas) are getting their water from aquifers.  That water has been naturally filtered through limestone, and is almost drinkable as-is.  It also requires a long time to replenish.

That's the water we need to conserve.  It takes far too much time & energy to get drinkable water from other sources.  There isn't enough rain, and de-salinating is expensive.


----------



## RadioPatrol

GWguy said:


> Well.... that's a deep subject....





for such a shallow mind ............ (no insult intended - just the follow up to your statement)


----------

